# Motor / Bauteilzuleitung



## bebaste (9 März 2007)

Hallo an Alle,
bin gerade dabei einen Kabelplan für eine Anlage zu planen, dabei ist mit folgendes aufgefallen.
gegeben: 16 Motore direkter Anlauf (Wendeschützschaltung), Entfernung von 10 – 60 Meter.
Für den Motor mit 60m Zul. müsste ein 6,00mm° verlegt werden.
Da aber nicht nur der Motor sondern auch noch Ini’s im selben Kabel mitgeführt werden sollen (ich weis nicht zulässig) und es eine Ortveränderliche Anlage ist, gibt es ein Problem. Es gibt kein 18 x 6 mm° Ölflex. Währe es erlaubt ein 21 x 2,5 mm° Ölflex zu verlegen und für den Motor Adern doppelt aufzulegen. 
Denn ich brauche 13 Adern zu Steuerung. 
Rechnerisch ergibt sich ein Querschnitt von 4,18mm° für den Motor.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

LG
Stephan


----------



## Sockenralf (9 März 2007)

Hallo,

wenn das mit den Ini´s schon nicht zulässig ist, warum kümmerst du dich dann noch um solche Kleinigkeiten wie das Zusammenschalten von Adern?  
Mach´s doch einfach :???: 


MfG


----------



## lefrog (10 März 2007)

Hallo!

Also ich würde davon abraten - von beidem. Nicht zusammen in einer Leitung und auch nicht zusammenschalten von Adern.
Ich habe das so gelößt, dass ich eine Leitung für den Motor und eine Leitung für die Sensoren genommen habe und diese beide zusammen in ein Schuzuschlauch geführt hab. Diesen dann über passende Tüllen direkt an die Steckverbinder angeschloßen. 
Alternativ würde auch eine Servoleitung gehen, aber ich denke auch da ist bei 4G6+2x0,75+2x1 Schluß...
Was spricht denn gegen eine zweite Leitung? 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## bebaste (13 März 2007)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Dankanstösse.
Ich werde es mit 2 Leitungen und Schlauch planen und weitergeben.
Die Ausführung liegt sowieso nicht in meiner Hand.

lg
stephan


----------



## bebaste (23 Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle,
hatte damals meinem kunden gesagt er solle 6,00mm° zu den motoren 5,5KW legen.
das hat er auch getan jedoch hat er die letzten 10 m in 2,3mm° verlegt.
kann es passieren das der motor bei hoher belastung einfach stehen bleibt?

folgender aufbau:
Schaltanlage - 32A Stecker
             6,00m°
32A Stecker - Motor
             2,5mm°
bin mir nicht sicher ob an den letzten metern der spannungsabfall zu hoch ist.

vielen dank für eure hilfe
stephan


----------



## PeterEF (23 Mai 2007)

> hatte damals meinem kunden gesagt er solle 6,00mm° zu den motoren 5,5KW legen.
> das hat er auch getan jedoch hat er die letzten 10 m in 2,3mm° verlegt.


Wer macht denn sowas?

Wenn der Motor bei hoher Belastung stehen bleibt, dann eher nicht wegen der paar Volt zusätzlichem Spannungsabfall sondern wegen Erreichen des maximalen Moments.
Dann allerdings wird wohl auch das Kabel schön warm (natürlich vorrangig im Teil mit dem geringen Querschnitt) und die Sicherung schaltet hoffentlich kurzfristig ab 

5,5kW bei direktem Anlauf müßten mit 25A abgesichert sein (oder gibts einen Motorschutzschalter)?
Für 25A reichen eigentlich 2,5^mm2 bis ca.100m - wie ist denn das Kabel verlegt und wie hoch ist die Umgebungstemperatur oder hab ich sonst irgendeine Besonderheit übersehen?


----------



## bebaste (23 Mai 2007)

hallo peter,
  ob die leitung warm wird kann ich von hier nicht sagen, aber die leitungen liegen in einer gelochten kabelbühne.
  die anlage befindet sich in einer „leeren“ wartungshalle, in der es nicht besonders warm ist.
  vor den netzschützen sind motorschutzschalter installiert worden.
  stimmt es das sich bei 2,5mm° ca 2% spannungsabfall ergeben ?

  mit freundlichen grüßen.
  [FONT=&quot]stephan[/FONT]


----------



## PeterEF (23 Mai 2007)

bebaste schrieb:


> hallo peter,
> ob die leitung warm wird kann ich von hier nicht sagen, aber die leitungen liegen in einer gelochten kabelbühne.
> die anlage befindet sich in einer „leeren“ wartungshalle, in der es nicht besonders warm ist.


Sie werden warm, die Querschnitte sind auf eine maximale Temperatur von 70°C ausgelegt.


> vor den netzschützen sind motorschutzschalter installiert worden.
> stimmt es das sich bei 2,5mm° ca 2% spannungsabfall ergeben ?


 
Rechnen wir doch mal:

dU = sqrt(3) * I * l * cos(phi) /(kappa * A)

kappa ist ca. 55 m /(Ohm*mm^2), cos(phi) steht auf dem Motor

Wenn MSS 0..12A mit 50kA Kurzschlußstrom installiert sind, sollten sogar 1,5mm^2 ausreichen?

Nochmal meine Frage: woher kommen die 6mm^2


----------



## bebaste (24 Mai 2007)

guten morgen,

ja du hast schon recht, 1,5mm° reicht rechnerisch, aber;
die mechanik die hinter dem motor sitzt, ist so träge das ich mit einem
spannungsverlust von ca. 3,0V gerechnet habe.
die motore müssen ein sog. "losbrechmoment" überwinden und mit diesem hatten wir schon mehrfach probleme.
denn dann reicht die leistung des motors nicht mehr aus.
ich weis alles ein ziemlich knappe kiste aber der masch. bauer macht es nun mal so. 
leider kenne ich die formeln zum nachrechnen des benötigten drehmoment's nicht.
es handenlt sich um eine anlage die z.b. 14 to anheben muss.
und dieses passiert eben ca. 80m vom schütz entfernt.
aufbau: motor > getriebe > spindel.

mfg. stephan


----------



## PeterEF (24 Mai 2007)

Mal kurz gerechnet (bei 60m Länge):
2,5^mm2 -> ca. 7V Spannungsabfall bei Nennstrom, ca. 14V bei 25A
6^2mm -> ca. 3V Spannungsabfall bei Nennstrom, ca. 6V bei 25A

Zum Vergleich: Die zulässige Toleranz der Netzspannung ab demnächst liegt bei +/- 10%!!!

Meiner Meinung nach spielt es nun keine Rolle, ob 2,5 oder 6^mm2 (außer das man den Querschnitt nicht mittendrin ändert - das ist bäh!). 
Sollte es doch eine Rolle spielen, ist der Motor wohl eine Nummer zu klein ausgelegt und es wird passieren, das er an der unteren Grenze der zulässigen Netzspannung sowieso irgendwann mal stehen bleibt


----------



## bebaste (24 Mai 2007)

tja, ist wohl so das der motor am unteren ende betrieben wird.
ich werde mal versuchen, ob ich den masch.bauer mal dazu bringen kann, seine schneckengetriebe gegen stirnradgetriebe zu tauschen. 
mir hat KEB gesagt das die nicht so viel drehmoment vernichten.

vielen dank
stephan


----------

